# Carriage bolt length for shave plate



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all,

I got a working 2001 E600E 5/24 for free and was reviewing how much work I would need to get it working optimally. So far I've used it once and it moved snow better than my basic 5/22.

The shave plate bolts and nuts are rusted pretty good so I was going to replace them. The manual says they need to be 5/8" long, which are difficult to find. Has anyone used 3/4" without any issues?

Thanks!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

3/4" will work just fine. they will just wear with the scraper and if your really worried just cut them shorter with a grinder once they are in place.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

We're talking about 1/8" difference here... You'll be fine.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I wouldn't recommend using 3/4". I had a similar issue with my Ariens machine, no 5/8" [length] bolts, so I used the metric bolts they had that were 5/8" and tightened them with a metric wrench. 
If they are too long they may act as a metal rake on your driveway, maybe not on your machine/driveway, but it would have on mine.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

would half inch be long enough for nut? I weld the head onto the bar.


----------



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

Northeast Dave said:


> I wouldn't recommend using 3/4". I had a similar issue with my Ariens machine, no 5/8" [length] bolts, so I used the metric bolts they had that were 5/8" and tightened them with a metric wrench.
> If they are too long they may act as a metal rake on your driveway, maybe not on your machine/driveway, but it would have on mine.
> Just my 2 cents.


This was what my fear was. I'll report back after I try both



orangputeh said:


> would half inch be long enough for nut? I weld the head onto the bar.


Another good thought. I'll keep that in mind also

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RCDELAWARE (2 mo ago)

I just replaced a scraper using 1" bolts just because that's what I had. I cut the excess off even with the nut with an angle grinder.


----------



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks all. I took a couple pics of the bolt lengths as well as the old skid shoes and then the old shave plate on top of the new one. Broke off most of the nuts, 1 came off cleanly, one I had to cut off after getting it undone part way. I'd like to think the .75 bolts would work fine for next time. Thanks again for everyone's responses.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Next off season, dismantle and prep, prime and paint that bucket before you lose it to rust. Also, hopefully you put on Poly skids, as they are much easier to maneuver with no rust marks, etc..


----------



## Swenny (Feb 18, 2019)

Oneacer said:


> Next off season, dismantle and prep, prime and paint that bucket before you lose it to rust. Also, hopefully you put on Poly skids, as they are much easier to maneuver with no rust marks, etc..


I went with the OEM metal MTD ones again. I always assumed they would hold up better than poly but I can see your point about the rust


----------



## soyabean (24 d ago)

With that much rust and no paint to save, any MAPP or acetylene torch would have loosed up those frozen bolts/nuts.

I always re-use original fasteners whenever I can, and only use new fasteners if the previous owner totally messed up with wrong ones (common).


----------

